# What is this in isopod culture?!



## froggzilla36 (Feb 4, 2012)

I have searched for hours and cannot find an identification. Can someone please help identify what these "eggs" are in my isopod culture? I have noticed a few mites in the culture as well, at this point i think i should just buy a new culture. Very frustrating!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Your picture is a little blurry, so hard to say for sure, but I believe that is a mold or fungus I've seen in cultures before. I thought it was eggs at first, too. It should pass in time, but if it's the same one I've had, it can stick around for a couple months before it really passes.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Usually I've seen it pop up in cultures where I've used ground coconut husks for the substrate. Doug is right, it is some form of fungi. 

Ed


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It's an awesome fungus that produces large yellow mushrooms. I found some in my big mixed microfauna culture and introduced it to a freshly built viv (several months ago). I now get blooms of mushies every couple of weeks.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like primordium forming from mycelium.


----------



## froggzilla36 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone you have all been a great help... Looks like i'll be putting some of this in my viv as well and hope for some mushrooms!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine has never "bloomed" into any discernible mushrooms.
I'm not saying it cannot, just saying mine has not.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

So, here's a pic I just took with my phone right now. I know it sucks, but it gives you a general idea. Keep in mind, this is not fully opened. I will try to get another pic tomorrow when it is, but they are so fleeting. I had a big clump of 7 of these bad boys the other day. The biggest individual I've had was about 3 1/4" across the cap and 6" tall.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Neat! Looks like some kind of Coprinus, or Lepiota. Do they go through rapid liquefaction?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Mine has never "bloomed" into any discernible mushrooms.
> I'm not saying it cannot, just saying mine has not.


Without the proper triggers like a humidity or temp drop your primordia will never turn into sporocarps


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, they do. And they leave gill prints wherever they collapse, leaves, wood whatever.


----------

